# Pineapple juice/brazil nuts, any other suggestions for successful FET?



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello   
I am starting my first FET with my one and only embryo and want to give it the best chance if it survives the thaw, fingers crossed. When I've done fresh cycles I have taken prenatal vitamim supplements and fish oils and added brazil nuts, pineapple juice and lots of milk plus coenzyme Q10. I'm assuming I don't need the milk this time as that is for protein for growing eggs during stimming, but with the brazil nuts and pineapple juice, at what stage do other people usually start having them and when do you stop? Also is there anything else you would suggest adding in? Trying not to get too hung up on the whole thing as with only one embryo I know we may not even get past the thaw stage   
Thanks,
Eclaire


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

hi eclaire!
I am on my last two embryos, thawed and transferred last thurs.  like you, I wanted to try everything I could this time because it's my last chance... I was recommended to have 5 brazil nuts a day from as early in your cycle ad you like (they taste horrible to me though so I only started on transfer day!).  with pineapple, I was advised to cut a fresh pineapple, including the core, split into 5 and have 1/5 per day from transfer day.  I hope that helps!

my acupuncturist also recommends acupuncture (obviously!!) as soon as possible post-transfer...she came to the hospital for me, as well as another treatment 4-7 days later to improve chances of implantation.  she also advised me to rest up and do as little as possible, to stay 'centred' and not get worked up about anything (DH feeling the pressure!!) and to keep my body temperature even (i.e no hot water bottles).  finally, she also recommended a pukka tea called 'harmonise' which is safe to drink during pregnancy and is supposed to be calming.

however, I did try all those things last time and got a BFN :-( but I think it helps to feel like you have some
control over what might happen.  good luck with it all!!  I really hope you get your blast...

I am feeling a bit down today...feel really premenstual (sore boobs, fed up) which is exactly what happened last time and then AF came early.  trying not to get stressed about it but am starting to just want it to all be over with, regardless of outcome


----------



## Daisy Princess (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Eclaire,
If you're already on a prenatal vitamin it will probably contain selenium so be careful how many brazil nuts you eat as they're really high in selenium and too much can be toxic.  

I wish you all the best for your treatment - good luck.

Jess - sorry you got a bfn, hope you are ok x

Daisy x


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

thank you daisy!  i haven't had a BFN yet this time...OTD is next tuesday, but everything feels just like my last FET, which was only last month.  which is why i am fearing the worst   hopefully i will be pleasantly surprised though!  i'm sorry to read about your BFN last month xx


----------



## Daisy Princess (Jan 25, 2010)

Fingers Cross for you, hope you get your BFP this time x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Jess and Daisy    Really helpful of you both. Keeping everything crossed for you Jess


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Eclaire - just wanted to say , your not alone with your 1 embryo , I only have 1 left too.
It's daunting knowing everything rests on 1 tiny embie...but we have to hope n   that we've saved the best til last!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Lollipops, will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Eclaire- Best of luck with your FET too!


----------

